# 2 tone 4 point star



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is a 11' atc blank with a 2 tone 4 point star, really happy with how this wrap turned out. Complete with EVA ellepticals,Nice and clean and I love bright colors...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow one of a kind for sure...nice wrap.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

That's one sick rod! I love that color combo


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

looks great chuck


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

I really like this one. Sweet colors. Nice work on the fades


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Pretty! Great color combination. Did you use maderia for the butt and guide wraps?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Man thats an awesome lookin rod.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

I really like the color scheme. Very, very nice wrap job!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks awesome, love those colors together.

John


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

that's a real head turner Chuck


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

*wrap*

Real nice wrap, EVA is the finishing touch.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice..


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

The colors really jump out at you. Nice!


----------

